# This PC K Drive ?



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

In This Pc in my screenshot see DVD RW in k drive on the left side as you see I also want it to show on the right side it dose not can you tell me what to do to get it on both sides


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't tell anything as the picture has been cut off....not the full window. As it it now...it is on the right hand side and not on the left.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bassfisher6522,
See the DVD RW in k drive on the left above the J drive on the right side look at J drive should the DVD RW K drive be on both sides


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You need to post a shot showing all of the Windows Explorer pane so we can see what and where your display is?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If you put a disk in the drive, does it show up?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Gr3iz,
all of the Windows Explorer pane


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

My DVD drive doesn't show up on the left side either.....and mine is labeled as H. It must be a windows 10 thing.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"bassfisher6522,
DVD RW in k drive on the left side as you see I also want it to show on the right side it dose not can you tell me what to do to get it on both sides it dose not go to both side


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I see your K: drive in the right-hand pane, not the left.

I've got Win7 and get the same thing, unless I have a disk in the drive.








Like so:


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Gr3iz, what do I do to get on both sides


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Put a disk in the drive. That's all I did. Even a blank disk. By default, it will not show up if it's empty. Essentially there is nothing to show. There's no disk contents to display.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Gr3iz, thanks


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

In File Explorer click File > Options > View tab and untick Hide Empty Drives.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="managed,
what will I get if I Un Hide Empty Drives.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You should get the DVD drive on the left as you wanted.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"managed, I should get the DVD drive on the left as I wanted with out putting in a disk


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes, try it to make sure it does.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"managed, it did not show up on the left side can I please show you a screenshot


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

That had been my initial response, too, until I realized that mine was already set up that way and I was seeing the same thing as sportman12.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Gr3iz,
it did not show up on the left side can I please show you a screenshot what is your set up post a screenshot please


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

This is how I set up my systems ...


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Gr3iz,
did you get the DWR CD Drive on both sides after your screenshot set folder options


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

The only time they showed up on both sides was when I put disks in the drives. The settings above were already in place before the previous screen shots ...


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Gr3iz, You said The only time they showed up on both sides was when I put disks in the drives. The settings above were already in place before the previous screen shot got it what am asking is the other hidden folders in your screenshot dose the other show up on the left side here is my screenshot


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you put a disk (CD or DVD, even a blank one) in your DVD/RW drive?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="Gr3iz, am talking about other drives which were hidden like M drive which was hidden did you have other drives which were hidden do you see thoese drives on the left side


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Ahhh. I do have two drives that show up on the right-hand pane that are not in the left. Those are actually related to my MagicJack phone. They are not drives in the sense that I can save anything to them. Do you know what your M: drive is? Do you have anything plugged into a USB port on your PC?


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"Gr3iz M: drive is USB what drives shows on which side


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Just realised my DVD drive is listed under the 'Quick Access' item on the left.
So you may have to scroll up on the left pane to see your DVD. If it still doesn't show you should be able to add it under quick access by right clicking the DVD in the right pane > pin to quick access.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/pin-remove-and-customize-in-quick-access#v1h=tab01


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"managed,
in my screenshot see DVD RW in k drive on the right side as you see I also want it to show on the left side it dose not can you tell me dose your show both sides


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please read my previous post again, I've attached a screenshot to show where I see the DVD, on the left pane under Quick Access.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

"managed,
in your screenshot I see your D drive DVD RW is on right side it is not on the left side am I right it dose not show on both sides


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Am I seeing different posts than you? Look at Allan's attachment again, part of which I'll show below:


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Gr3iz,
I only have it on the right side I do not see the DVD, on the left pane under Quick Access.can I get to have on both sides


----------

